# renewable energy



## sasa52 (Sep 22, 2012)

i will be arriving in cyprus in march 

-will be looking to install solar panels

does anyone have them installed and give me cost involved ,government grant details ,installation company etc

Thanks

Ron


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

sasa52 said:


> i will be arriving in cyprus in march
> 
> -will be looking to install solar panels
> 
> ...


Its impossible to answer about costs. It depend so much on which system you want. With batteries or without, what panels you will use etc..

However one thing I think still is valid. Cyprus has no more government grants or buy back schemes. I had a long discussion with the Electrical board last year and it ended when they explained there was no more money for buy back or other grants.

Its really a pity because Cyprus would be able to get a lot of power from photovoltaic. But this is of course one of the negative things when state has monopoly on the electrical power. With a working competition I am sure there would be a working system for this


Anders


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

sasa52 said:


> i will be arriving in cyprus in march
> 
> -will be looking to install solar panels
> 
> ...


Hi Ron,
You don't say where you will be living?.. The reason I ask is that the subsidies are provided by both the government and EAC (the electricity authority), and it is still possible to get a subsidy from certain local authorities as they may not have fully depleted their 'allowance'.
As for the system... Anders has referred to the basic types, an installation that has batteries and essentially you store and utilise the electricity, the other primary type is where the PV panels are connected directly to EAC and you are paid a return every 2 months.
I had the latter installed on my house about 6 years ago. I have 28 panels on the roof of my house. 
The income varies (not too much), but of course the KWH created vary with the months of the year, looking at my last cheque receipts from the EAC... Income from the Summer months vary between 570 and 650 euros every 2 months, and between 350 and 390 euros in the winter months (like now!).
If you take the 50% subsidy, then you only get 50% payback every 2 months... I chose to NOT take the subsidy and therefore what I have described is the full payback combined payments from the government and EAC.
As for the cost of the installation.. They are now cheaper than I paid and the KWh generated from the panels are more efficient than the installation I have. I paid a total of 14.6 K CY£, which I think in new money is around 24-25K euros.
Don't forget to add a cost of around 200 Euros a year for the insurance!
I hope that helps.. Let me know if you need more information

Regards
Karolos


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

kmas100 said:


> Hi Ron,
> You don't say where you will be living?.. The reason I ask is that the subsidies are provided by both the government and EAC (the electricity authority), and it is still possible to get a subsidy from certain local authorities as they may not have fully depleted their 'allowance'.
> As for the system... Anders has referred to the basic types, an installation that has batteries and essentially you store and utilise the electricity, the other primary type is where the PV panels are connected directly to EAC and you are paid a return every 2 months.
> I had the latter installed on my house about 6 years ago. I have 28 panels on the roof of my house.
> ...


Just curious! Are you sure that you can get EAC to buy your power? I was told last year that there is no more money for new contracts.

Anders


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Just curious! Are you sure that you can get EAC to buy your power? I was told last year that there is no more money for new contracts.
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,
I do know that they take a view on this by district. I was recently asked if someone could view my installation by the company that installed it (a prospective customer- an English family)... This was about 2 months ago, so I believe here in Larnaca they (EAC & the government) still pay for new installations. It may be the case that the installation subsidy might no longer be available 

Regards
Karolos


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

kmas100 said:


> Hi Anders,
> I do know that they take a view on this by district. I was recently asked if someone could view my installation by the company that installed it (a prospective customer- an English family)... This was about 2 months ago, so I believe here in Larnaca they (EAC & the government) still pay for new installations. It may be the case that the installation subsidy might no longer be available
> 
> Regards
> Karolos


Just to add.. The company that installed the PV system was Lantis Solar based in Limassol (I'm presuming they are still around), they did a very good job of installing the equipment.. Tel no 357 25 81 90 46. 
The EAC cheques are issued via the Nicosia office - tel 357 22 20 11 09
Hope this helps..

K


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

kmas100 said:


> Hi Anders,
> I do know that they take a view on this by district. I was recently asked if someone could view my installation by the company that installed it (a prospective customer- an English family)... This was about 2 months ago, so I believe here in Larnaca they (EAC & the government) still pay for new installations. It may be the case that the installation subsidy might no longer be available
> 
> Regards
> Karolos


Lost time I talked to them in October they told me that they still worked with the 2011 applications and that they had 150 applications but only 50 will be granted. We were not interested in the subsidy, only the buy back. I also know a big company that want to build a 1 Mw plant and only want EAC to buy the power to market price but they are not interested. It is very strange

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think it is different for commercial enterprises Anders. What you planned was commercial but kmas is talking about private homes installing PV systems.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Veronica said:


> I think it is different for commercial enterprises Anders. What you planned was commercial but kmas is talking about private homes installing PV systems.


No its no difference. We wanted to apply for both. Private for the garden. 99% of all applications are for private builds. There is a limit built in the system to stop big plants to get the money.

But the info change from time to time so perhaps it has changed again.

Seems that things really have changed. This company normally know what they are talking about

http://www.sunpower.com.cy/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


Anders


----------

